# pretérito perfeito composto



## avok

Oi pessoal,

Descobri que os Hispanohablantes utilizam o verbo "_haber + ..do"_ ex: "he escuchado" nas situações nas quais a gente utiliza o Pretérito perfeito em Português "escutei".

Por quê? O que acham dessa situação ?


----------



## jester.

Espero que entiendas una respuesta en español.

Puedo decirte que este uso frecuente del perfecto compuesto es típico del castellano ibérico. En los países de Suramérica se utiliza casi exclusivamente el pretérito indefinido.

Espero que esta información te sirva.


----------



## Outsider

"Tenho escutado" também existe em português, mas com um sentido mais restrito. Às vezes _he escuchado_ traduz-se como "tenho escutado/ouvido", mas o mais comum é "escutei/ouvi".


----------



## Ediroa

Mira este link: pretérito perfecto compuesto vs pretérito indefinido


----------



## Mangato

jester. said:


> Espero que entiendas una respuesta en español.
> 
> Puedo decirte que este uso frecuente del perfecto compuesto es típico del castellano ibérico. En los países de Suramérica se utiliza casi exclusivamente el pretérito indefinido.
> 
> Espero que esta información te sirva.


 
Quiero hacer notar que en la comunidad en que vivo, Galicia, usamos casi exclusivamente el indefinido, por influencia del gallego, que carece de este tiempo compuesto . De todas formas el tiempo compuesto es mas preciso, y se refiere a una ocasión concreta y no acabada. 
Te_ño escoitado, teño ouvido _también existen, pero al igual que comente Out es menos frecuente, 

Saludos


----------



## avok

Obrigado pelas respostas. 
Sim, essa construção existe em portugues tambem: "Tenho escutado". Mas, eu acho que ela representa uma situaçao continuando em portugues como "I have been listening" em ingles. (I listened and I am still listening: tenho escutado). Né? Mas em espanhol: He escuchado : J'ai entendu : I listened (talvez I have listened tambem) 




jester. said:


> Espero que entiendas una respuesta en español.
> 
> Puedo decirte que este uso frecuente del perfecto compuesto es típico del castellano ibérico. En los países de Suramérica se utiliza casi exclusivamente el pretérito indefinido.
> 
> Espero que esta información te sirva.


 
Sim, posso entender uma resposta em espanhol. E uma lingua bonita  Se utiliza "escuché" em lugar de "he escuchado" nos países da América do Sul como em portugues ??


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Mas, eu acho que ela representa uma situaçao continuando em portugues como "I have been listening" em ingles. (I listened and I am still listening: tenho escutado). Né? Mas em espanhol: He escuchado : J'ai entendu : I listened (talvez I have listened tambem)


Certo. 

O sítio indicado pela Ediroa diz do pretérito perfeito composto espanhol que _"expresa acciones concluidas en el pasado con un punto de vista temporal que se prolonga hasta el presente"_. 

Um boa descrição do pretérito perfeito composto português é que "exprime acções iniciadas no passado e continuadas ou repetidas até o presente".

Não sei se é igual no galego.


----------



## Mangato

Na gramática galega não figuram tempos de verbos compostos. No indicativo há presente, imperfecto e pretérito perfecto. Este último é o equivalente ao indefinido do espanhol. Agora bem são inúmeras as expresões compostas do verbo ter +participio, acho que em funciões de auxiliar,
_teño visto, teño sentido, teño contado, tiña chegado_... Não sei como se chama isto, más existir existem, e o sentido é o mesmo de acções não finalizadas.

_El viu camelos na rua._
_El ten visto camelos na rua._
Acho que a descrição do pretérito perfeito composto português, da certo também para o galego


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Agora bem são inúmeras as expresões compostas do verbo ter +participio, acho que em funciões de auxiliar,
> _teño visto, teño sentido, teño contado, tiña chegado_... Não sei como se chama isto, más existir existem, e o sentido é o mesmo de acções não finalizadas.


Na gramática portuguesa chamam-se "tempos compostos". 

Mas "tenho visto" e afins é um caso especial (como, de resto, também o espanhol _he visto_ é especial). Não indica necessariamente finalização, mas mais um prolongamento até o presente (isto em português).


----------



## jester.

avok said:


> Sim, posso entender uma resposta em espanhol. E uma lingua bonita  Se utiliza "escuché" em lugar de "he escuchado" nos países da América do Sul como em portugues ??




Que yo sepa, sí.


----------



## EastCoast

Depende do pais, da variedade de castelhano e do contexto.  Em alguns casos a tradução de escutei seria he escuchado; em outros, escuché.


----------



## mila77

Aqui na Espanha, tudo que acontece no mesmo dia e HE. 
"Te he entendido" "Te he asustado"
Me he caido, he he he he....pois e, ouvi dizer que na Sudamerica nao e assim.


----------



## mila77

Mas se aconteceu ontem, usa o passado como em portugues. "Te vi ayer" X "Te he visto en la comida" ....


----------



## avok

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Dianette

Por lo menos en Ecuador se usa más el verbo oir: "he oido en las noticias que ..." 

Pero hay otros verbos como salir que su uso más frecuente es: "Salí ayer con María" y no "he salido", creo que depende del verbo también para conjugarlo así.

Saludos !


----------



## avok

Gracias Dianette. Sim, faz sentido o que voce disse sobre o uso do verbe "salir" em espanhol. Eu acho que voce deve estar ainda na estrada pra poder dizer "he salido" em espanhol.

Mira o titulo desse link : *Romarsan ha superado los 4000...!!!* nas paginas de "congrats". Se fosse portugues, seria "Romarsan *superou* os 4000" em lugar de "Romarsan tem superado"


----------



## Carfer

Olá a todos:

Uma das características mais interessantes das línguas é que quase nada é absoluto.

Esta questão do indefinido versus perfeito composto em espanhol, então, é das mais exemplares. Eu diria, depende. Depende de se você é um falante do castelhano da América Latina ou, se do castelhano ibérico, qual é a sua região de origem. Se fôr de Madrid, por exemplo, esqueça, que não '_sabem_' o que é o indefinido. Na Galiza só '_conhecem_' este. E a variedade de região para região é grande, acreditem, e nem por isso deixam de se entender. De maneira que... estão a ver onde eu quero chegar!

Aliás, deixem-me dizer que um inquérito feito na sala de professores da escola onde aprendo espanhol, em que os docentes provêm das mais variadas regiões de Espanha e da América Latina, deu os resultados mais díspares. Como sabem, a regra oficial tem que ver com a proximidade do acontecimento e com o facto de os seus efeitos ainda perdurarem ou não. Ou seja, para acontecimentos muito próximos ou que ainda perdurem, tempo composto. Para os longinquos ou já terminados, o indefinido. Parece simples? Pois não é. Há muita subjectividade na coisa. E parece que, perante a mesma questão concreta, se constatou que para alguns próximo era o que tinha ocorrido há cinco minutos, passe o exagero, para outros ainda era próximo o acontecido há muitos cincos mais. E fiquei com a sensação que aqueles que sustentavam o período único de cinco minutos (mais uma vez, perdoem a caricatura) só o faziam para não se indisporem com os ditames da R.A.E. enquanto os outros, sobretudo os madrilenos, não viam mal no uso do tempo composto '_ad infinitum_'.

Não tenho nada contra a existência de regras, mas, em bom rigôr, regras define-as a vida. É por isso, aliás, que falamos línguas '_vivas_'.

Cumprimentos para todos

Carfer


----------



## olivinha

> Eu diria, depende. Depende de se você é um falante do castelhano da América Latina ou, se do castelhano ibérico, qual é a sua região de origem.


Concordo, Carfer. Quando dava aulas de inglês aqui em Madrid, a maioria dos meus alunos tinha muita dificuldade de entender o present perfect do inglês, ou na hora de usar o simple past, sempre metiam o present perfect por pura influência do espanhol. Um erro comum: Today we have had lunch together (tradução literal do espanhol _Hoy hemos comido juntos_).
Mas havia uma aluna de Asturias que nunca cometia este tipo de erro, não porque tivesse um nível mais alto de inglês que o resto da turma, mas porque em Asturias, pelo que ela me explicou, quase não se usa a forma composta.


----------



## Outsider

A propósito, houve uma discussão recente sobre isto noutro fórum: _La diferencia entre el presente perfecto y pasado simple - existe siempre?_


----------



## Bega3

Oi. Sou venezuelano. Quanto a como é usado o _pretérito perfecto compuesto _no espanol da América do Sul, acho que é bem parecido ao uso do _pretérito perfeito composto _do português. Indica uma acção passada que tem sido repetida várias vezes e que pode voltar a ocorrer no futuro. Por exemplo, "He escuchado una y otra vez esa canción". Também pode indicar que a acção ocorreu num momento indeterminado do passado ou não é importante especificá-lo. Por exemplo, "yo ya he ido a Europa". Quando o momento é determinado, usa-se o _pretérito perfecto simple: _"Yo fui a Europa el año pasado"

Espero que seja útil.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Bega. Não estou tão certo de que o uso venezuelano seja igual ao português.

_"He escuchado una y otra vez esa canción"_
--> Tenho ouvido muitas vezes essa canção.​Sim, mas também se pode traduzir como:

*Ouvi* muitas vezes essa canção.​Depende do contexto.

_"Yo ya he ido a Europa"_
--> Eu já tenho ido à Europa.

Em português, habitualmente só tem sentido _Eu já *fui* à Europa_.


----------



## Bega3

Olá, Outsider. Obrigado pela correcção. É verdade, no primeiro exemplo acho que dá para traduzir como "tenho ouvido" pelo facto de ser uma acção que aconteceu várias vezes, enquanto que o segundo exemplo não dá essa ideia. Como você disse, depende mesmo do contexto.


----------



## avok

avok said:


> ...Mas, eu acho que ela representa uma situaçao continuando em portugues...


 
Pode-se dizer "uma situaçao continuando" em portugues?



avok said:


> Por quê? O que acham dessa situação ?


 
Pode-se dizer "acham dessa situaçao"? Devo dizer " Como acham essa situaçao"?



mila77 said:


> Aqui na Espanha, tudo que acontece no mesmo dia e HE.
> "Te he entendido" "Te he asustado"
> Me he caido, he he he he....pois e, ouvi dizer que na Sudamerica nao e assim.


 
Sim, tem razao! Eu notei que os atores espanhois nos filmes na TVE utilizam essa construçao "he.." para as situaçoes que acontecem no mesmo dia. 



olivinha said:


> Concordo, Carfer. Quando dava aulas de inglês aqui em Madrid, a maioria dos meus alunos tinha muita dificuldade de entender o present perfect do inglês, ou na hora de usar o simple past, sempre metiam o present perfect por pura influência do espanhol. Um erro comum: Today we have had lunch together (tradução literal do espanhol _Hoy hemos comido juntos_).


 
Esse erro é comum entre alunos que falam frances e alemao tambem! 

PS Posso escrever em ingles nesse forum?


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

En algun pais de habla española se suele usar solamente el pretérito simples y  el participio es empleado solamente cuando se quiere decir de cosas con continuación/repetición? Perdonad mi errores y mi portuñol!Hasta luego.:


----------



## Naticruz

Ediroa said:


> Mira este link: pretérito perfecto compuesto vs pretérito indefinido


¡Hola Ediroa!
 
El enlace que *has hecho *el favor de indicarnos es estupendo para todos aquellos que, como yo, están muy empeñados en aprender la lengua española. *He estado* echando un vistazo y me encantó. Gracias mil por compartir con nosotros.  

Mejores saludos


----------



## gvergara

Tagarela said:


> Hola,
> 
> En algun*os* país*es* de habla española se suele usar solamente el pretérito simple y el participio es empleado solamente cuando se quiere *hablar *(decir) de cosas que *continúan/se repiten* (con continuación/repetición)? Perdonad mi errores y mi portuñol! Hasta luego.:


Sí. He escuchado colombianos, peruanos, ecuatorianos, venezolanos y puedo decir que en líneas generales el uso que se le da al presente perfecto es el mismo en nuestro país (a menos que haya escuchado una muestra mala de hispanohablantes) Este tiempo implica una acción que se ha repetido en el pasado y que puede volver a repetirse (_He ido tres veces a África._===> puede que vuelva a ir allí alguna vez // _Fui tres veces a África._===> acción concluida que no se volverá a repetir) También es cierto que el uso que se le da en España difiere, siendo, al parecer, utilizado no sólo en los casos en que nosotros lo usamos, sino también reemplazando al pretérito indefinido.

Sigo sin entender, en todo caso, cuándo se utiliza el pretérito perfecto en portugués... En la oración _Essa é uma luz que até hoje me atrai e que não foi ainda captada nem pelo cinema nem pela televisão. _no comprendo por qué se utilizó ese tiempo en lugar del presente perfecto, pues en español (chileno, al menos) el indefinido JAMÁS va ligado al adverbio _aún_... Uds., amig@s, dicen que depende del contexto... pero no sé cuál sería ese contexto del cual hablan  Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## Outsider

_Essa é uma luz que até hoje me atrai e que *não foi ainda* captada nem pelo cinema nem pela televisão. _

Bueno, es que se habla de un hecho puntual, isolado. Lo que interesa es si la luz ya ha sido captada alguna vez o no. Un vez basta. En este caso, siempre usamos el indefinido (aunque en portugués no se le llama "indefinido").


----------



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> _Essa é uma luz que até hoje me atrai e que *não foi ainda* captada nem pelo cinema nem pela televisão. _
> 
> Bueno, es que se habla de un hecho puntual, isolado. Lo que interesa es si la luz ya ha sido captada alguna vez o no. Un vez basta. En este caso, siempre usamos el indefinido (aunque en portugués no se le llama "indefinido").


 ¿Me podrías/n dar una oración similar donde sí se utilizaría el presente perfecto?

Gonzalo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se pasas a ação á voz activa poderías usar o pretérito simples:

_Essa é uma luz que até hoje me atrai e que * ainda* *não captou* nem *o* cinema nem *a* televisão_


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> ¿Me podrías/n dar una oración similar donde sí se utilizaría el presente perfecto?
> 
> Gonzalo


Por ejemplo:

Essa é uma luz que até hoje me atrai e que não tem sido captada ultimamente, nem pelo cinema nem pela televisão.​
El _pretérito perfeito simples_ es para hechos o estados concluidos en el pasado y aislados. No importa que sigan siendo relevantes para el presente.
El _pretérito perfeito composto_ es para hechos continuados desde el pasado hasta el presente.


----------



## Alzbeta

Hola a todos,
alguien me puede explicar cuál es la diferencia entre el prerfecto compuesto en castellano y "perfeio composto" en portugués? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Epilio

olivinha said:


> Mas havia uma aluna de Asturias que nunca cometia este tipo de erro, não porque tivesse um nível mais alto de inglês que o resto da turma, mas porque em Asturias, pelo que ela me explicou, quase não se usa a forma composta.



Sim. Isso é porque nas Astúrias fala-se também a _llingua asturiana_ que é uma lingua que comparte essa feição com o português e com o galego. O espanhol que lá se fala recebeu influências do _asturianu_, o que supõe que os asturianos não tenham esses erros gramaticais com o inglês.

Àpropós, uma variedade da família astur-leonesa (o mirandés) tem uma protecção legal em teu país assaz considerável entanto que nós não lhe damos nenhuma. "Cosas veredes", como disse Don Quixote.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Opino que a pesar de lo dicho hasta ahora, sí es posible establecer una línea divisoria entre los dos idiomas. Pueden existir diferencias de grado regionales en el uso del pretérito compuesto, vale!, pero en Castellano la práctica consagró (ha consagrado) su empleo para referirse a una acción concluída en el tiempo, cuya escala, por *subjetiva*, no afecta el sentido. En Portugués, su empleo poco frecuente, casi literario, hace referencia a una acción reciente, que no ha concluido y que expresa principalmente *continuidad*.


----------



## olivinha

Epilio said:


> Àpropós, uma variedade da família astur-leonesa (o mirandés) tem uma protecção legal em teu país assaz considerável entanto que nós não lhe damos nenhuma. "Cosas veredes", como disse Don Quixote.


 
Hola Epilio.
En un hilo anterior, hemos hablado sobre el mirandés, e incluso en una de las respuestas había un enlace para una muy bella canción en mirandés. Es una lástima que no he podido encontrar dicho hilo. ¿Será que algun otro forero se acuerda de este hilo?


----------



## Carfer

Será este? 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=314733&highlight=mirand%EAs&page=3

A canção está lá pelo meio.


----------



## olivinha

Puxa, Carfer, obrigada!
Mas creio que ainda há outro thread sobre o mirandés com outra canção (algo sobre _minha mãe é bruxa_).


----------



## Outsider

_Mãe Bruxa_. Mas não se trata de mirandês, e sim de um dialecto do português falado além-fronteira, na Extremadura espanhola.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> _Mãe Bruxa_. Mas não se trata de mirandês, e sim de um dialecto do português falado além-fronteira, na Extremadura espanhola.


Ah é, tem razão.
Obrigada pelo link.


----------



## cervantesphantom

Recordemos que el Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto del español es diferente del Pretérito Perfeito Composto del portugués. En español El Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto indica una acción pasada dentro del presente o relacionada al mismo pero que ocurrió UNA SOLA VEZ, en cambio en portugués, además de este matiz está el término de la acción repetitiva, inexistente en español. Por eso "_tenho estudiado_" no se puede traducir como "_he estudiado_" y sí como "he estado estudiando". De la misma manera "He comprado un coche" no se puede traducir como "Tenho comprado um carro",* expresión que carece de sentido en portugués*, por lo tanto la expresión español inicial "_He comprado un coche_" se traduce como "_Eu comprei um carro_". En portugués, el Pretérito Perfeito Composto es el único tiempo compuesto en el cual la acción ocurre de forma repetitiva, en todos los otros tiempos compuesto del portugués la acción ocurre una sola vez, al igual que en españo, (pero en español en todos los tiempos compuestos la acción ocurre una sola vez) ¡Un abrazo!


----------



## cervantesphantom

Hola, Alzbeta: Vamos a la explicación.
Recordemos que el Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto del español es diferente  del Pretérito Perfeito Composto del portugués. En español El Pretérito  Perfecto Compuesto indica una acción pasada dentro del presente o  relacionada al mismo pero que ocurrió UNA SOLA VEZ, en cambio en portugués, además de este matiz está el término de la acción repetitiva, inexistente en español. Por eso "_tenho estudiado_" no se puede traducir como "_he estudiado_"  y sí como "he estado estudiando". De la misma manera "He comprado un  coche" no se puede traducir como "Tenho comprado um carro",* expresión que carece de sentido en portugués*, por lo tanto la expresión español inicial "_He comprado un coche_" se traduce como "_Eu comprei um carro_". En portugués, el Pretérito Perfeito Composto es el único tiempo compuesto en el cual la acción ocurre de forma repetitiva, en todos los otros tiempos compuesto del portugués la acción ocurre una sola vez, al igual que en español, (pero en español en todos los tiempos compuestos la acción ocurre una sola vez) ¡Un abrazo!


----------

